# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  لو قادر.........عمرو دياب

## khaled aljonidee

اغنية لو قادر من الابوم القادم لعمر دياب




http://www.zshare.net/audio/5159791894623bb1

----------


## saousana

نزلتها مبارح بالليل "سبقتك "
حلوة 
يسلمو خالد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوور خالد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كمان امبارح سمعتله اغنية جديده بس نسيت شو اسمها

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

يسلموا خالد..

----------

